# Ipad, et vidéo HDMI



## babgond (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Apple propose un adaptateur VGA pour l'iPad.

Est il envisageable de voir apparaitre un adaptateur HDMI ou DVI d'ici peu ?
ou bien il y a un problème technique dans l'iPad qui interdira un tel adaptateur ?

Merci


----------



## aleximac (1 Juin 2010)

J'imagine que la sortie TV étant limité à la résolution de l'iPad, l'HDMI n'apportera pas grand chose. En plus le VGA étant analogique, il est possible que ce soit une limitation matérielle de l'iPad, donc difficilement contournable.
Pour info j'avais un cable composite pour iPhone qui marche très bien (enfin autant que le permet un cable composite) sur un iPad.


----------



## Cosa67 (8 Décembre 2010)

Dispo. depuis quelques jours chez MacWay ! Marche bien, et les possibilités sont encore plus grandes avec mon iPad jailbreaké  C'est bien du 720p qui sort sur la TV (même si le support du 1080p est indiqué mais l'iPad n'en est pas capable).


----------

